# On Our Way



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the wall of ribbons.  He looks like my kind of poodle - strong and well put together. It is interesting how poodles vary so much in type. He reminds me of my Bonnie somewhat in coloring and muscle. Have a wonderful weekend, he's beautiful! Are you in Arizona? I know someone there right now at a UKC show. If you see a beautiful solid black girl with very expressive eyes, say hi!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

No, we are showing in Ky, But there is a very nice black girl showing here, she is #1 solid in UKC.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

We got another pass today!!! All I need is 2 more and he is a grand....Then we go to rally to get "TOTAL DOG"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! You must be very proud!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Whoo Hoo! #2 poodle is the one I was talking about that is in Arizona this weekend. The #1 poodle was 40 points ahead of her last week, but the wins of the American Pit Bull Club were not in the count, so we are not sure yet because the #2 poodle has quite a few wins with that club (they sponsor a ton of shows here).

I do not know why the Bettering the Breed APBC points weren't included. If you know- please tell me because a couple of Bonnie's Grand wins were with that clubs shows. I emailed to make sure there wasn't an issue with my dog, but haven't heard back. 

great going with Dante!


----------

